
Intelligence report warned of coronavirus crisis as early as November - jbegley
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/intelligence-report-warned-coronavirus-crisis-early-november-sources/story?id=70031273
======
ycsux
Why didn't IC go to Congress with this like they did with Ukrainegate?

